# Canadian Bowtech Flatliner



## Lowmanbowman (Feb 9, 2016)

Wondering if anyone has any experience with this bow. I am looking at one that's a few years old but a decent deal at $400 I think.


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Search or post in the brand specific bow tech fourm and you should get some good intel


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Hey I use to have a flatliner before I sold it and got my supra. 
It was a good general purpose bow, the cams were a little harsh in comparison to other bows out there but if you can draw smoothly you won't have any problems. If I'm not mistaken it was a bow that was only released in Canada hence the maple leafs on the limbs, and was released in 2007. The only major downside that there was for me was that there are no yokes so you can't tune out the cam lean and there was quite a bit with mine. 
Like I had said earlier it's a good general purpose bow and is very durable.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Seems a little pricy for a 2007 bow. I bought a 2008 PSE flagship bow for $250, and a mint 2008 bowtech for $225.


----------

